# Molotov se déconnecte …?!



## Bombigolo (3 Novembre 2017)

bonjour
j'utilise depuis plus de six mois molotov sur mon ATV 3 sans aucun soucis .

Depuis une semaine environ , après quelques heures d'inactivité ,
lorsque molotov me demande si je suis toujours présent ,
et quand je veux le sortir de veille , l'appli plante et revient à la page 
d'identification avec entrée du mot de passe …

Tous les paramètres sont bons , autant chez apple que chez molotov .
une idée de quoi faire ?

ps : j'ai déjà supprimé / réinstallé l'appli 

merci


----------



## Disillusion (3 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Tu as pas quelqu'un d'autre qui se co' sur ton compte ? (Ami, famille ?)


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Novembre 2017)

salut

ben non , le compte est sur mon MBP , l'ATV et mon iPhone , je ne visionne qu'un des 3 à la fois …
J'ai encore supprimé/reinstallé , toujours pareil à la sortie de veille .
C'est la seule app de l'ATV qui me fait ça …!?


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Novembre 2017)

Résolu en supprimant le compte et en créant un autre .
Du coté de Molotov : on a jamais eu ce problème …


----------

